# why?



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

on cod 4, do some people turn on each other in hardcore teammatch? just joined a game and they kept shooting each other?


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> on cod 4, do some people turn on each other in hardcore teammatch? just joined a game and they kept shooting each other?


beats me mate, same thing happens on GOW sometimes, in fact last night on COD4 we had some goon running around lobbing grenades at his own team. clever chap he was, till he got booted. :thumb:


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

panama said:


> on cod 4, do some people turn on each other in hardcore teammatch? just joined a game and they kept shooting each other?


You sure your not playing against the yanks.....they know all about friendly fire


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Will be the kiddies, no doubt.


----------

